# Cleaner shrimp



## gooseyman (Jun 8, 2011)

Are cleaner shrimp compatable with pretty much any fish? 
I have 2 damsels and a couple hermit crabs. I assume it should be fine but I wana make sure before i spend another 20$$


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

i would care with those damsels. they will get territorial. shrimps dont do well with things like shrimp eating fish -.- they also dont work with specific shrimps. like peppermints will kill cleaners sometimes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gooseyman (Jun 8, 2011)

Haha and thts why I signed up. Thank u
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

I assume you are talking about saltwater cleaner shrimps, and im assuming its the red skunk cleaner shrimp. for my experience, i added peppermint shrimps and ghost shrimps together, the 2 peppermint shrimps devoured all the other shrimps. so now i have left is the peppermints  o well. lol. read up on certain shrimps. camel shrimps tend to be more agressive


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

coral banded shrimp can be nasty at times, but if it is the skunk cleaner shrimp we are talking about those wont bother much of anything, just be careful not to add it to a tank that has things that will bother it. with your stocking list you will be fine ( as for stocking this shrimp, maybe not so much the 2 damsels ) 
has this tank been running and established? inverts can be pretty sensitive. i suggest drip acclimating it. ( as well as most livestock ) 

what is your final stocking list for this tank? and what size is it?


----------



## gooseyman (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a 10g tank (very small) I'll soon get a 35g tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a pair of clowns (which are a species of damsel) and have had skunk cleaner shrimp in the tank with my clowns and they were fine with each other. The most that would happen is the skunk cleaner shrimp would try to clean the fish for parasites which is the benefit to having a cleaner shrimp...Shrimps in general don't last very long their lifespan in a tank is only about 3 years maybe a little longer. Right now I have a Coral banded shrimp with my clowns and goby, pistol shrimp, six line wrasse and blenny and they never bother the coral banded shrimp and he doesn't bother them. If you want the shrimp to last longer in the tank get a smaller one that isn't completely full grown that way their life cycle isn't almost up


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

ur talking about clowns. they have a diff attitude than other damselfish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes but clowns are a species of damsels, damsels will tend to be more aggressive then clowns however I have also kept damsels with cleaner shrimps, pistol shrimps and peppermint shrimps without any problems. You have to make sure the cleaner is big enough for the damsels not to mistake it for food and you don't want a lot of different kinds of shrimp in a small system because they will get aggressive towards each other. The types of fish that will eat the ornamental shrimps for sure are Triggers, Lions, Puffers etc...smaller ornamental fish such as damsels usually wont bother them unless it is over territory thats a different story. If gooseyman only has two damsels in a 10g tank with no other shrimps or fish and plenty of hiding places for the shrimp it should be fine. The shrimp actually serves an excellent purpose to a system they eat all the un eaten food that settles which helps to reduce nitrates. Also one more thing about adding a new tank mate, and this goes for and new specimen that is added to a system, it is best practice to add the new addition at night, that way it can orient itself with its surroundings and not have to worry about being potentially bullied. Thats my advice you could take it or leave it :-D


----------

